Ask HN: How many of you commute every day to work and how far? - johngorse
======
johngorse
Despite all of those remote jobs, there are still companies in IT that ignore
ability to work remote. So some of us still commute every day several miles
(kilometers), myself included: 100 km per day (50 km in one direction). What
do you think drives company CEOs to ignore remote work?

------
shams93
The remote jobs seem to go to people in low cost locations, here in LA I have
to commute 5 hours round trip, keep my sanity by using the bus so I can sleep
up and back.

------
jberry93
120 mi (193 km) round trip. Spend at most 2 hours behind the wheel but only
1-ish hour(s) on a good day

------
Franksey
1 hour 30mins on London's hellish national rail & underground trains each way

------
jebernier
40 miles each way (80 total). 2 hours on the road each day. :-(

------
wyldfire
50 mi (80km) round trip.

